# Chrony Test On Chinese Tubes And Flatband



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

My Chrony arrived today so I have done some tests unlike other chrony tests which just pull to the max this is drawing to my anchor point at 32inches with one shot pulling to the max using 9.5mm steel ammo these are the results.With the 6 strand trophy 1745* tubing coming out top, no doubt this video is going to start a major discussion between flats and tubes but as you can see their is no cheating all are drawn to my anchor point my ear and all shots taken were using 9.5mm steel.
Starting with the 4 strand trophy 2040* fixed tubing. shot 1) 181.0 2) 179.2 3) 182.4 and one at maximum draw 200.8 fps.
next the 4 strand 1745* fixed tubing shot 1) 182.0 2) 183.7 3) 181.9 maximum draw 208.9
next the 6 strand 1745* fixed tubing shot 1) 196.1 2) 195.4 3) 197.9 maximum draw 224.4
now the double thera band gold Shot 1) 192.3 2) 192.7 3) 193.1 maximum draw 220.1


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, that is what my seat of the pants has been telling me too. I don't have a chrony, but the small diameter Chinese type tubes sure have some zip on them. I still like to shoot with them. I have been shooting a lot with Thera-gold 3/4" straight cut, single flats and 20-40 tubes at targets. They are both fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What's the taper on those flats?
I got 189fps out of a set of pretty well worn 4-strand 1842s at the ECST.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for doing that comparison Hawk. I don't have a Chrony either, but regularly shoot a 9.5 mm steel ball clean thru a can without distorting it using 4 strand 2040 tubes, so I imagine the ball must be motoring along at a fair speed


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

The thing is the double bands are set up for a longer draw, so they were only pulled back 3/4 of the way back, you only have a short draw, i wonder what would be the result with a shorter set of bands to suit your draw, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> What's the taper on those flats?
> I got 189fps out of a set of pretty well worn 4-strand 1842s at the ECST.


I dont know you would have to ask John or watch his videos it's their somewhere, to put things straight before it really gets out of hand the tubes are cut to my draw length the theraband gold is not again John would be able to say what draw length they are cut to .only one shot was taken at maximum draw the rest were to my draw length of 32inches it's not about the power of the two bands but what speed they are travelling at when I target shoot with them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

smitty said:


> Yeah, that is what my seat of the pants has been telling me too. I don't have a chrony, but the small diameter Chinese type tubes sure have some zip on them. I still like to shoot with them. I have been shooting a lot with Thera-gold 3/4" straight cut, single flats and 20-40 tubes at targets. They are both fun.


I was shooting that same setup too! Lately I have been cutting them 7/8" and been using the stuff from rbonly.com. The same thickness seems to pull harder with the rbonly stuff. I havent been able to determine if they are faster. But they seem to do pretty well. I have yet to wear out a set. I just shot about 500 shots through the green natural.

And thank you hawk for the chrony comparisons! Awesome.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I know this is going to cause contraversy but my tubes are also cut longer than they should be to prolong the life of the tubes and still get good power , as they will stretch to 6 times their length mine are cut to 4.5 times their length so If I wanted to I could also get a higher score but their is no point as this is not a war on flatband just a result I got from drawing to my own length. again this is not about maximum power.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Just making sure about something. You only used 9.5 mm steel balls in this test?

Nico


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nico said:


> Just making sure about something. You only used 9.5 mm steel balls in this test?
> 
> Nico


Yes 9.5mm steel on all shots.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

It is funny to me that when a tube shooters shoot a crony test, the tubes always win, Then the flatband shooters test the crony shots, it's the flats that are the fastest. Don't look at me I'm just watching...............


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

frogman said:


> It is funny to me that when a tube shooters shoot a crony test, the tubes always win, Then the flatband shooters test the crony shots, it's the flats that are the fastest. Don't look at me I'm just watching...............


It's not about power it was a simple test in full view of all.I really don't know how many times I have to say this but it seems that some watching this video simply dont understand what it is about so I will say again watch and listen to the video I am not shooting for maximum power only on one shot it is about the speed the ammo is travelling when shooting at a target a maximum shot is unrealistic no one shoots to their maximum when hunting or target shooting i am trying to show you a speed thats realistic when target shooting using my draw length.You may well be able to get a reading of 240-250 fps or more but when under normal shooting conditions it drops considerably please try and grasp this as im going to work now and will not be logging on for another 16 - 17 hours.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

frogman said:


> It is funny to me that when a tube shooters shoot a crony test, the tubes always win, Then the flatband shooters test the crony shots, it's the flats that are the fastest. Don't look at me I'm just watching...............


I shoot out that stretchers, and will go though a tin of beans, Hawk test some office bands now, you mite just get a shock, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I shoot to my max pull everytime I draw my sling...Frogman


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Hawk,

What cut are you using for the double TheraGolds?

Maybe try some 3/4" straight cut TheraGold with an 8" to 8 1/4" measurement from fork tie to pouch. Only use one band per side. It's an easy pull.

Apples-to-apples would include the draw weights for each band set tested. Are the Chinese bands easy to draw? I have never tried them.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Hawk,
> 
> What cut are you using for the double TheraGolds?
> 
> ...


They look like gamekeeper bands, so they will be 25mm at the fork, and 20mm at the pouch, jeff


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

The results do seem to contradict gamekeeper johns results cos he has tested on his chrony. I think quite a few people do go to max draw for hunting especially with certain band types such as squares round solids and tubes.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I always draw past the so called full draw when I'm hunting I try to get every ounce of energy I can to that heavy projectile.

I know it was a target ammo chrony test..

FYI those tubes can handle heavier ammo than 9.5 mm steel and give you some serious velocities. I got 194 fps with 14 mm steel and 200+ fps with 12 mm steel on the double yellow *thera-tubes.* 
Those tubes you use are faster than the yellow theratubes.

Nico


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good results hawk! was it my double bands you were using? if so they are realy made for heavy ammo of 10gram or more, using light 9.5mm steel will more than likely give u a hand slap and shorten the life of the bands, i could make a lighter band set that would shoot 9.5mm steel at 300fps+ all day long but my cattys are for hunting, the results do seem a little strange to me though as i have been shooting 12mm lead at 260fps+ and even over 300fps with the new tapered bands (vids on youtube), i would have thought the 9.5mm steel would have been faster? but like u say if it wasnt at full draw your not going to get the most out of them, john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Many people seem to be a little lost with this video it never was a comparison between tubes and flats, it simply shows me pulling tubes and flats to my draw length of 32 inches using 9.5mm steel only, The only reason I used Johns slingshot is because it was their its the only slingshot apart from my handmade that I own thats all so thought why not , the only comment I would question is that of frogman I find it difficult to beleive you can be extremely accurate pulling to the max and by accurate I mean by being able to hit a matchhead from 33ft example,when shooting through a chrony pulling to the max you have alot of movement as you are pulling past your anchor point that makes you very unstable it's a very wild shot and you would certainly miss your target. If you shot like this when hunting, Surely you have an anchor point in order to be reasonably accurate. I'm no hunter now but spent many years hunting with air rifles but was able to take rabbit hare pheasants etc using the small 177 pellets through my years of shooting i was also very accurate and saw no need to use a shotgun you just need to lie in wait at the correct time of day behind a bush or a tree and the game would be at close range cunning and accuracy was all I needed to secure a meal not some havyweight cannon.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Hawk I do use full draw when target shooting. I use 64 rubber bands and set them up to draw just past my head. I use a 433 chain because I get long life and good power. I have been using these for hunting the last month and feel I may have over kill with them. I also use triple strand 1842 in your trophy sling shot and feel thats all the power I need for bird.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> ... are also cut longer than they should be to prolong the life of the tubes and still get good power , as they will stretch to 6 times their length mine are cut to 4.5 times their length ...


Great info, seeing the difference between max speed and what you get with a regular draw. It's far lass than I thought it would be.


----------

